# tuner cruze work in progress



## xanthi (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a 2011 chevy cruze LT 1.4T, I bought it with about 30 miles or so and have driven roughly 55k, very satisfied to say the lease. Being a very early owner of the cruze in the US market I have watched the aftermarket community grow from all but nothing to what it is today. I also see the huge potential this platform provides. And yes while I do receive a good bit of "hate" you could say on my project, the only person I am pleasing is myself. My end goal is to end up with a rear engine RWD cruze. My current setup includes an Injen CAI with a preshield. A full custom turbo back exhaust, which includes a 3 inch catless down pipe into a high flow cat, 2.5 inches out of the cat into a zzp resonator all the way back to a "muffling device". (pretty much a straight pip with muffling divots). Originally there was no resonator, it was way too loud and raspy. Idle sounded like a turbo diesel and WOT could be herd from a mile away..So i opted for a resonator. Sounds more refined and WOT sounds fantastic. Solid upper engine mount, fully debadged, tinted tails and dipped caps. Work in progress custom front end. I have a set of injectors and just waiting on getting a tune. Which i will pair with a forged bypass, ported intake and alcohol sensor to mix e85 with 93. From there I work on the ride. Lowered with a static set of shocks and dampeners with a slight increase of wheel width. I would like to strip out the back seat to have it open thru to the bumper and place a 2.0T Cadillac engine with a 6 speed mid way through that back space. It would be a front wheel setup but to the rear axel. RWD. have the motor built up a little and a bigger turbo setup. I only have a single picture for now but i will update with more and a link to a video


please dont hate


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually kind of like the open grill style. However if you're going to run it long I highly suggest you install some type of screen about an inch in front of the radiator to protect it. Spray paint the screen and rad black as well.


----------



## xanthi (Oct 21, 2012)

the front end is still a work in progress, I will be making some sort of fiberglass lip to make a clean trim with a fine mesh bolted in behind


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Liking it so far, I'll be following this. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

All you need is fog lights man 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xanthi (Oct 21, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> All you need is fog lights man


i think it would be cool to place two behind the mesh of the grill. Also take the same mesh and fit it into where my current covers are, placing one light on each side aswell


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I like your ideas and good luck! I'll be following this!


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Once you get that front end finished you should do us up a thread on it.. I really like that look

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xanthi (Oct 21, 2012)

I will defiantly keep you guys updated on everything, unfortunately I do work A LOT. I will try to get more media up when I can


----------



## mullenski (Feb 4, 2014)

Way cool man! Keep us updated with more pics as you go! It looks like your basically keeping the Cruze "shell" but underneath will be a completely different animal. Excited to see how this turns out.


----------

